# Internet TV



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

How nerdy are you? Look into MythTV. A few links to get you started.
http://www.mythtv.org/
http://mythic.tv/
http://www.mythbuntu.org/

And also
http://www.hulu.com/


----------



## mpj111 (Apr 29, 2008)

My broadband package is 
4mbps downstrem
2mbps upstream


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just ran across this advertised in a banner over refdesk. I have no idea if it is legit or not. It may just be a directory interface or something but I guess a one time charge for it of $30 or whatever is not too outrageous.

http://www.inklineglobal.com/adsales/refdesk/tvo_offer_728_monaxp.html?button=Click+Here&mcp=US


----------



## mahjohn (Feb 27, 2006)

For sports coverage, there are a number of sites with good links. Some require software, some don't. If you want sports, Football (Soccer), let me know...I never miss a Tottenham match.


----------

